# Honor points for Grand Wailea



## CaliDave (May 18, 2006)

Got this from Flyertalk

Waldorf=Astoria collection hotels:

Going Global VIP Awards for Diamonds/Golds:
6 nights at Grand Wailea: 300,000 low season / 350,000 high season
6 nights at La Quinta: 175,000 low season / 225,000 high season
6 nights at the Biltmore: 175,000 low season / 225,000 high season

For all other HHonors Members Per Night:
Grand Wailea: 80,000 high season / 70,000 low season
La Quinta: 50,000 high season / 40,000 low season
Biltmore: 50,000 high season / 40,000 low season

Also of note is that Golds/Diamonds receive a 1-category upgrade as an HHonors perk at these properties, excluding suites and rooms in the Napua Tower at the Grand Wailea.


This is ridiculous. I would have to give up enough HGVC points , that could have booked over 2 weeks in a 2bd at Hilton Hawaiian Village, for 6 nights in a hotel room at Grand Wailea. What a bummer!!!

With the constant loss of value for points, I am seriously going to consider using Starwood for my stays and Amex. They are devaluaing also, but not nearly at the Hhonors rate.


----------



## CaliDave (May 18, 2006)

oops, I guess this was already posted.. sorry


----------



## iiderman (May 19, 2006)

Dave, you're right.. what a huge dissappointment.. We will not be exchanging into the Wailea anytime soon either!  I would been willing to shell out 250 K for 6 nights, BUT 350??!!!! :annoyed: 

On a different note, here's something I received in my inbox today from HGVC.. (not likely to help in my trip planning.. we've never run into a problem with blackout dates)

"HGVClub Members with Elite status have another reason to smile...no blackout dates for Hilton HHonors reward stays!

Once reserved exclusively for HHonors Diamond VIPs, beginning May 1, 2006, HHonors Gold VIPs will enjoy no blackout dates on their HHonors reward stays*

Plan your stay at a Hilton Family hotel today!"


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 7, 2007)

Ok I need one night in Maui and was considering burning 80k HHonors points on a night at the Grand Wailea....would it be worth it?


----------



## mkbSFO (Jul 10, 2007)

Not in my opinion.

We took a day trip to Maui from Kona last month and visited the property. While it was a beautiful hotel with fantastic access to the beach, I could not see that it would be worth 80k points for just one night.

Instead, stay somewhere cheaper and visit the property for a few hours.


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 10, 2007)

GW for 80k points a night? Not unless Pat Rafter was personally serving me drinks on my oceanfront lanai.  

Over at Flyertalk, folks have also complained that in addition to the exorbitant points, GW also demands a significant deposit (e.g. $2k) to "hold" your reservation.  They refund it back after you stay, but it's still money out of your pocket until then. 

Ridiculous. 

I think Hilton definitely needs a presence of Maui, but the GW is overpriced and overhyped.


----------



## JohnnyO (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok....ok.  We opted for the less costly WorldMark Kihei.

I agree HGVC definately needs a presence on Maui and Kauai.


----------



## CaliDave (Jul 14, 2007)

JohnnyO said:


> Ok....ok.  We opted for the less costly WorldMark Kihei.
> 
> I agree HGVC definately needs a presence on Maui and Kauai.



They had been in negotiations to buy the Maui Embassy, but I think at the time.. it wasn't up to Hilton standards. I think they missed the boat in Maui. 
They'd have to buy something , tear it down and start from scratch. From what I hear in Maui, they aren't too timeshare friendly anymore.

I'm not sure why they don't build in Kauai.


----------

